# Slitta al 2020 GF con Wanda Nara opinionista



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2019)

Mediaset ha rinviato ad inizio 2020 la messa in onda del Grande Fratello vip con la prima conduzione di Signorini e niente di meno che Wanda Nara come opinionista,invece che a breve nelle prossime settimane.
Mediaset ha sborsato una cifra considerevole per assicurarsi la presenza della compagna di Icardi,forse pensando che il personaggio chiacchierato possa elevare gli ascolti.
Tra i concorrenti si fanno i nomi di Antonella Elia,Michele Cucuzza,Adriana Volpe,Paola Di Benedetto,Mariano Catanzaro,Lorenzo Riccardi.
Ora però si crea un altro problema,perchè in quel periodo dovrebbe partire il GF nip (in realtà miscuglio di suoi ospiti tv più qualche sconosciuto) con Barbara D'Urso sempre confermato.
Se dovesse slittare anche quello ci sarebbero mesi con produzione di Grande Fratello no stop su Mediaset.
Senza contare che a gennaio partirà la nuova edizione dell'Isola dei famosi.
Ammiraglia Canale 5 rischia di essere occupata da reality fino a Pasqua.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Mediaset ha rinviato ad inizio 2020 la messa in onda del Grande Fratello vip con la prima conduzione di Signorini e niente di meno che Wanda Nara come opinionista,invece che a breve nelle prossime settimane.
> Mediaset ha sborsato una cifra considerevole per assicurarsi la presenza della compagna di Icardi,forse pensando che il personaggio chiacchierato possa elevare gli ascolti.
> Tra i concorrenti si fanno i nomi di Antonella Elia,Michele Cucuzza,Adriana Volpe,Paola Di Benedetto,Mariano Catanzaro,Lorenzo Riccardi.
> Ora però si crea un altro problema,perchè in quel periodo dovrebbe partire il GF nip (in realtà miscuglio di suoi ospiti tv più qualche sconosciuto) con Barbara D'Urso sempre confermato.
> Se dovesse slittare anche quello ci sarebbero mesi con produzione di Grande Fratello no stop su Mediaset.



No ma qua si deve finirla di buttare ogni cosa in caciara. Quando si arriverà al punto più basso di questa tv spazzatura e si comincerà a capire che la televisione deve avere come scopo primario quello educativo ed informativo?

Capisco deviazioni sul tema, capisco intrattenimento, ma oramai il 99 per cento delle trasmissioni cerca inutili ascolti e like. E basta.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2019)

ormai da anni c'è una cricca formata da social,tv,agenzie di spettacolo,stampa,case di produzione per creare situazioni di degrado su cui marciare.
se un personaggio non crea scalpore e polemiche non va bene,sia mai qualcuno abbia qualcosa da dire davvero,oltre ai soliti residui bellici che vengono recuperati dopo anni nell'oblìo


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No ma qua si deve finirla di buttare ogni cosa in caciara. Quando si arriverà al punto più basso di questa tv spazzatura e si comincerà a capire che la televisione deve avere come scopo primario quello educativo ed informativo?
> 
> Capisco deviazioni sul tema, capisco intrattenimento, ma oramai il 99 per cento delle trasmissioni cerca inutili ascolti e like. E basta.



Fa parte del piano di riinstupidimento della popolazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Mediaset ha rinviato ad inizio 2020 la messa in onda del Grande Fratello vip con la prima conduzione di Signorini e niente di meno che Wanda Nara come opinionista,invece che a breve nelle prossime settimane.
> Mediaset ha sborsato una cifra considerevole per assicurarsi la presenza della compagna di Icardi,forse pensando che il personaggio chiacchierato possa elevare gli ascolti.
> Tra i concorrenti si fanno i nomi di Antonella Elia,Michele Cucuzza,Adriana Volpe,Paola Di Benedetto,Mariano Catanzaro,Lorenzo Riccardi.
> Ora però si crea un altro problema,perchè in quel periodo dovrebbe partire il GF nip (in realtà miscuglio di suoi ospiti tv più qualche sconosciuto) con Barbara D'Urso sempre confermato.
> ...



Soluzione auspicabile:


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Eh si, bisogna lavorare duro per preservare l'ennesima spazzatura e per paura di un nuovo flop si slitta. Poi nel caso di GSF, lo si butta in pieno autunno nella difficile serata del giovedì e contro Le Iene.

Ormai Canale 5 campa solo grazie alla fortezza del pomeriggio e del sabato sera, che è calato pure quello, vedi Amici vip che le ha prese da Alberto Angela. Ma andatevi a vedere gli ascolti delle prime serate, da Striscia in poi, a dir poco imbarazzanti. Il pubblico giovane, ormai, sta fuggendo tutto su Sky, Netflix e digitaline e per di più guarda la tv in streaming e, quindi, i meter neanche li contano.

Dopotutto, come si fa a guardare una rete con pubblicità ogni due minuti e con in palinsesto roba come Non è la D'urso, Amici e robaccia simile? E lo dico io che, da piccolo, non mi staccavo dal biscione e Italia 1 (canale tristemente distrutto e riempito con le solite Iene e film).


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2019)

nuova data: 7 gennaio

svelato anche il secondo opinionista,oltre alla nota wanda nara,e cioè pupo


data perfetta per rigurgitare tutti i pranzi e le cene dal 24 dicembre al 6 gennaio


----------



## Stex (21 Novembre 2019)

la vorrei all interno mentre si fa i giovani....


----------

